# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Pretty Boy status expired due to hairloss :(

## oOKawaiiOo

Hello everyone, I wanted to start out talking about a little about myself and the history I had so far with hairloss and the treatments Ive taken. I just turned 24 years old a few weeks ago  :Big Grin:  but still experiencing hairloss  :Frown:  

Let me tell you about myself......
Age of 21, full of hair, I always had long hair and had used hair products to make my head look like a giant helmet. I love volumized hair. People would call me Goku from Dragonball Z because my hair was always stick up and it had so much volume. I usually spend from 30mins to 1.5 hours on my hair trying to make it look good (I will upload pictures later). The time is recorded from blow drying to the end of hairspray time. I would use 3 mirrors to style my hair. People knew me for my passion and love for my hair. I was high maintenance and had always carried a can of hairspray where ever I went. Everywhere I would go, I would always get compliment about my hair and how its pretty, how much volume it has, and how cool it was. The ladies had labeled me as the "pretty boy" and my mom thought I was a player. I would admit, getting girls WASNT a problem for me. I made it look easy. I was confident because of my hair. Sadly, this confident slowly went away.

I still remember that day, 3 years ago, when I noticed my hair was falling out. It was getting close to exam week (sophomore in college) and I was consuming lots of coffee and 5hr energy drinks. I stepped into the shower and BAM! Hair was falling like a tree in fall season. I was sure it was over 100 hair that was lost. I was shocked and couldnt believe my eyes. I thought it was stress related and from the high consumption  of caffeine. So I didnt worry about it too much. As the days passed by, my hair density was going down and my tub was always filled with hair. Then I asked myself "Am I going thru hair lost?!" At first I was in denial and became desperate. After 3 months into hairloss, my gf had noticed lots of hair shed in the bathroom and saw a bald spot appearing on the vortex of my head. It was like a quarter size. So I went out (after doing massive research on hairloss) to get Rogaine topical foam. I used it as directed but it got in the way of styling my hair. It made my hair look shiny. So I took an alternate route and got propecia 1mg/day. I didnt have insurance and still dont so I was paying $80/month for 30 pills. However, THIS LITERALLY SAVED MY HAIR AND REGREW IT THICKER after a year or so taking it (I have pictures and will upload later). 

Here were the side effect of propecia I had experienced:
Right testes pain
Slight sadness
Anxiety 
50% strength loss in erection and hard to ejaculate 
slight weight gain

I took propecia for 16 months and it worked. I had so much hair (pictures will be uploaded later) but was still losing hair. Propecia had slowed down my hair lost and regrew the hair into thicker stronger hair. I would lose about 45-60 pieces of hair everyday in the shower and 10-15 hair when I style it. I also blow dry my hair so I would lose 15 more hair But I have noticed that the hair I would lose were thinner hair than the thicker hair so I was fine with that. 

What really struck me was my performance in bed  :Frown:  *I was having so much trouble trying to keep my wood hard that sex was basically like a workout* I wasnt happy and im sure the girl wasnt too  :EEK!:  So I tried to take the propecia 23 hours ahead of time I knew I was going to get it on ....keyword "tried"....... Then I asked myself it it worth the $$, keep the hair I have and have bad sex or should I save $$, deal with hairloss, but have GREAT sex?  :Confused:  I said to myself I dont need to have sex everyday. So I kept taking the pill. 

I did stop taking propecia for 3 months and LOST lot of hair during that period (Worst decision ever) but my sex life was improved dramatically. So I got back on the propecia. I love my hair and want to keep all of it that I can. To this day, I am still losing hair (50-70/hair in shower). I wake up every morning and look at my pillow to see how much hair I lost while sleeping. To this day, I still check my shower drain to see how much hair Ive lost showering. To this day, I am still taking propecia. But I just started this new treatment called Nuhair 30 day kit 4 pills a day with meal and Ive started for only a month. It said it will take 3-4 months to see results  and I want to know what is your opinion about Nuhair hair lost treatment  :Smile:  It has DHT blocker pills and hair regrowth pills. 

Why I picked propecia and Nuhair as a combination? I have a B.S in Biology and kinda know how the body works. Because hair loss is caused by a by-product of testosterone (DHT), propecia is a competitive inhibitor that prevents DHT from binding to the hair follicle. Propecia is only a DHT blocker, and its effective  :Smile:  Nuhair has hair growth and DHT blocker too. So to me, these two treatments in combination are effective to help against hairloss. 

NOTE After I took Nuhair, my side effects that I was experiencing from propecia went *away!* I remember before I was taking Nuhair, my gf would joke around saying I have a broken dick, which I kinda did. Because usually if she grabbed it or touch it, my dick would be on full blast. But it wasnt on full blast and she had questioned me if I had turned gay  :EEK!:  (btw, this is a new gf Ive been dating for 4 months now) This is funny but sad, she had woken up in the middle of the night and had the urge to "do it" but she tried her best to get it up and nothing happened. So she quit trying to make it hard and went back to sleep. Since taking Nuhair, I dont have this problem anymore. Im not sure why, and is questioning if Nuhair is canceling out propecia or are they working together so well that the negative effects of propecia has went away? 

Here is just a brief guide of my hairloss experiences and treatments I took for that time:

Age 21: May 2009 to Aug 2009 (Rogaine foam @night)
Still losing +100 hair/shower

Age 21-23: August 2009 - March 2011 (Propecia 1/mg day)
Losing 45-60 hair/shower
Seen thicker hair grow in
Improvements on the vortex of my head
I will upload pictures later

Age 23 March to May 2011 Discontinued the use of Propecia
60-80 hair lost/shower
LOST the hair I grew when I was on Propecia
Hair thinning
Receding hairline
more exposure of vortex

Age 23-24 May 2011 - present (Propecia 1mg/day + Nuhair DHT/Hair regrowth) 
50-70 hair lost/shower
Hair has grown back thicker on hairline and vortex
Lost negative effects of Propecia due to Nuhair?  :Smile:  


I still do my hair but it isnt as good as it was 2 years ago. It usually had taken me 50 mins avg to do my hair. Now it only takes me 20-30mins. Hairloss has been a burden to me and has depleted my confidence as the time went by. I am so sensitive about my hair and a little one cry inside of me when I am able to comb my hair softly and a piece of hair falls out. I always say,"Its okay, because I know a thicker, stronger hair will grow in your place  :Embarrassment:  " *Fingers crossed* 

So my plan is to test out Nuhair and its effectiveness for the next 3-4 months in combination with Propecia. 

*Comments/Questions.....Feel free to ask! I am very open! * 

(By the way, I have no affiliation with Nuhair or Propecia. I am a college student who is broke and just want to get my story out. I want to help people dealing with this hairloss. Just telling you what has worked out for me.)

----------


## chrisis

My cynic siren is going off very loudly. I looked at the ingredients of Nuhair and it's basically a bunch of natural extracts and herbs. How could this resolve the sexual side-effects caused by Propecia? And I'm not sure why you'd need another DHT blocker as well as Propecia. Seems like more potential for side effects if anything.

I've had sides from taking Propecia and am still suffering 3 months after I quit. If Nuhair worked I'd obviously be interested but I can't see how.

----------


## Maradona

Snake oil salesmen, move on, close thread.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> My cynic siren is going off very loudly. I looked at the ingredients of Nuhair and it's basically a bunch of natural extracts and herbs. How could this resolve the sexual side-effects caused by Propecia? And I'm not sure why you'd need another DHT blocker as well as Propecia. Seems like more potential for side effects if anything.
> 
> I've had sides from taking Propecia and am still suffering 3 months after I quit. If Nuhair worked I'd obviously be interested but I can't see how.


 That question is the same question Im trying to figure out. It was just that after I began taking Nuhair, I dont have a limp wood anymore and it is stronger than when I was on Propecia by itself. Note, I have only been taking Nuhair for a month and I am getting back my sexually drive (I forgot to mention that I lost sexually drives while taking propecia).

Here is my hypothesis behind why the side effects went away:
1: Either Propecia has no effect on me anymore because Nuhair cancel out the effect. Nuhair is also a DHT blocker and may inhibit propecia activity on the hair follicles. So think of it as a rabbit(Nuhair) vs turtle(propecia) and the finish line is the hair follicle. If Nuhair can get to the finish line first, then maybe I wont see the bad side effect if propecia has gotten to the finish line first. Assuming that Nuhair has a mobility faster than propecia (I take both at the same time)
2: My follicles doesnt respond to propecia anymore....and im wasting my money.
3: Nuhair might have a chemical mechanism that blocks the negative effects of propecia. Coincidence? 

Why Im taking both? To have good results you need DHT blocker and hair regrowth, which Nuhair has both. Propecia is known by the FDA and studies that it works effectively. Since Ive been on Nuhair (only a month), I havent been experiencing any negative effects at all. I think the main ingredient that inhibits DHT in Nuhair is saw palmetto. Ive read some articles that people who took saw palmetto for prostate cancer also saw an increase in hair growth. So worth a try right? Prevents prostate cancer and increase hair growth? Win-Win situation to me  :Smile: 

*Thank you for ur reply.....I really appreciate it mate*

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Snake oil salesmen, move on, close thread.


 Im not trying to sell you any products......just telling you what I have experienced and is now experiencing. Like I said, Im just a broke college student who wants to get his story out there. I always wanted to do this because maybe you might know something that could help me out and I could do the same. 

Im talking photos of my hair like every 3 months now to see if the products im taking is really working. In 3-4 months from now, if I see no improvement in maintaining my hair or any new hair growth. *I will stop taking Nuhair* because its more money coming out of my wallet .....*Remember I have no health insurance and propecia cost has went up from $75 to $84* and my income is still the same  :Frown: 

Because I dont wanna take propecia forever..... already considered getting a hair transplant with my gf.....

*Btw, Thanks for replying on my thread. Really appreciated, even though you labeling me as someone who Im not. PFFT! I wish I wasnt losing my hair and then I would be on this site!!!*

----------


## Maradona

> Im not trying to sell you any products......just telling you what I have experienced and is now experiencing. Like I said, Im just a broke college student who wants to get his story out there. I always wanted to do this because maybe you might know something that could help me out and I could do the same. 
> 
> Im talking photos of my hair like every 3 months now to see if the products im taking is really working. In 3-4 months from now, if I see no improvement in maintaining my hair or any new hair growth. *I will stop taking Nuhair* because its more money coming out of my wallet .....*Remember I have no health insurance and propecia cost has went up from $75 to $84* and my income is still the same 
> 
> Because I dont wanna take propecia forever..... already considered getting a hair transplant with my gf.....
> 
> *Btw, Thanks for replying on my thread. Really appreciated, even though you labeling me as someone who Im not. PFFT! I wish I wasnt losing my hair and then I would be on this site!!!*


 Im sorry man but you have all signs pointing to the snake oil salesman, youre trying to promote a product end of story. You will get 1 or 2 buyers from your efforts.

We have seen posts like yours like a 1000000 times. Some snake oils salesmen need to change it up, it aint working, at least in all of us. Some of these repliers just don't say anything because they're respectful. 

Sorry mate.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Im sorry man but you have all signs pointing to the snake oil salesman, youre trying to promote a product end of story. You will get 1 or 2 buyers from your efforts.
> 
> We have seen posts like yours like a 1000000 times. Some snake oils salesmen need to change it up, it aint working, at least in all of us. Some of these repliers just don't say anything because they're respectful. 
> 
> Sorry mate.


 No worries. Maybe its the way I put my experiences into words that seems convincing and that it would work for you too. But I can understand why you might think I might be a snake oil man. This is my first time putting my story up online.  :Smile: 

Btw, I just read online somewhere that Saw Palmetto can interfere with Propecia active ingredient, which is probably the reason why Im not experiencing the negative side effect? It could be a possibility..... It goes back to my post I posted above saying my hypotheses #1 about the analogy of the turtle vs rabbit racing to the finishing line. *Just an educated guess. I can be wrong* 

*If anything, I would want you to buy for me...... is HAIR GRAFTS!*  :Big Grin:  

hahaha im jk........

----------


## TheUltimatePoet

Great story! Sounds like an awesome treatment.

Let us know when it gets the same official approval as Rogaine and Propecia.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Maradona

> No worries. Maybe its the way I put my experiences into words that seems convincing and that it would work for you too. But I can understand why you might think I might be a snake oil man. This is my first time putting my story up online. 
> 
> Btw, I just read online somewhere that Saw Palmetto can interfere with Propecia active ingredient, which is probably the reason why Im not experiencing the negative side effect? It could be a possibility..... It goes back to my post I posted above saying my hypotheses #1 about the analogy of the turtle vs rabbit racing to the finishing line. *Just an educated guess. I can be wrong* 
> 
> *If anything, I would want you to buy for me...... is HAIR GRAFTS!*  
> 
> hahaha im jk........


 let me tell you one of the mistakes you are making. You are putting way too much smiley faces when discussing hair loss, you should be fukin devastated and telling your story more seriously because hairloss is fukin devastating and the fact that you are losing your hair.

Possible scenarios:

1. This treatment is working wonders for you(very unlikely unless its all propecia)
2. Youre a psycho
3. You have a full head of hair no signs of mPB aka snake oil salesman.
4. You are a bald guy who found a way to make money (idk how exactly).
5...more variations of the above.

another thing: you are treating us like we don't know *!@#, fact of the matter is, this forum is full of people who know EVERYTHING about hair loss, you can't even IMAGINE how much from DHT to HAIR MULTIPLCATION, things you would need a degree to understand. You can't fool us, people come here to ask us what CAN THEY DO !! not what SNAKE OIL PRODUCT WORKED FOR THEM!!.

im sorry bro, if you are gonna keep playing the "i am a hair loss sufferer" card with the "these treatments work for me", you need to create an account and change your game. We've seen this one a 1000 times.

I know you're gonna keep pretending so  just helping you out for next time.


here:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Great story! Sounds like an awesome treatment.
> 
> Let us know when it gets the same official approval as Rogaine and Propecia.


 Because I have long hair, it was hard to spot where I was *really* losing hair. But the main spot I saw was my vortex. I didnt like rogaine because it made my hair shiny, wet-like, and it got in my way of styling my hair *[Personal pref]* Im not saying rogaine is bad, but Im just ANAL about how my hair looks. Rogaine and propecia are great combo

Because........*Ahem*
1: One is directly fighting the DHT internally at the home base (testicles) (propecia)
2: The other is fighting at the battle site (hair follicles) (Rogaine)

So if you have short hair, it would be easier for you to spot out where you need to apply the rogaine..... 

*So you might ask me, "Well why dont you just cut you hair then to see where you are balding at?!"*

My answer: I got into a car crash when I was 5 and left 2 long lines on my head. My sisters makes fun of me saying I have a tennis ball head  :Frown:  So I try to conceal it by having long hair. Im so self conscious about it!!! *This was one of the main reasons why I style my hair is to mast the tennis ball scars on my head from the accident. But it turns out, people like the way I style my hair and it attracted girls  So a win-win .....unintentially..... by fault lol*

Only a few people know I have scars on my head...... well now the world SIGH

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> let me tell you one of the mistakes you are making. You are putting way too much smiley faces when discussing hair loss, you should be fukin devastated and telling your story more seriously because hairloss is fukin devastating and the fact that you are losing your hair.
> 
> Possible scenarios:
> 
> 1. This treatment is working wonders for you(very unlikely unless its all propecia)
> 2. Youre a psycho
> 3. You have a full head of hair no signs of mPB aka snake oil salesman.
> 4. You are a bald guy who found a way to make money (idk how exactly).
> 5...more variations of the above.
> ...


 
Ok ok ok I like to put smiley because it gave me the option to and Im generally a happy person  :Smile:  Out of all the people I know, I laugh the most out of all of them (pyscho.....maybe lol). But for real, Im not lying about anything. Im not trying to sell you anything, Im not even wanting anything from you. Im actually trying to do my electrochemisty hw but Im so happy that ppl are replying to my thread. I told my gf I was going to make a thread about my hair loss and TELL EVERYTHING. 

*You really want to see me..... Add me on facebook...... Deal?* 

I feel like I have to go to great length to prove that Im innocent..... but its good bc ur cautious...... but I will bet you all of your money and my money....... im not a snakeoil salemen.

----------


## boricotico

Maybe I'm not as educated as the other members here in hair loss salesmen regards, but come on, did you have to put all the times you wanted to mention the marvelous product in such a big size? that's gonna have to mean something. You never used a big size letter talking to Rogaine/Propecia but yes you did with Nuhair.




> But I just started this new treatment called Nuhair 30 day kit 4 pills a day with meal and Ive started for only a month. 
> 
> NOTE After I took Nuhair, my side effects that I was experiencing from propecia went *away!*

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Maybe I'm not as educated as the other members here in hair loss salesmen regards, but come on, did you have to put all the times you wanted to mention the marvelous product in such a big size? that's gonna have to mean something. You never used a big size letter talking to Rogaine/Propecia but yes you did with Nuhair.


 Well I wanted to get your guys' opinion on Nuhair by enlarging the text. I have no other intentions. My sister even told me that Nuhair doesnt work and have yelled at me for not doing my research. Well I will know if it does work or not.....after I try it out for another 3-4 months as plan. I am shedding lots of hair tho  :Frown:  MORE THAN WHEN I WAS ON PROPECIA BY ITSELF.

----------


## Maradona

Somebody needs to ban this clown.

He is a happy guy after all, accept your hair loss and move on, it will be your destiny anyways. Don't come here with Snake oil products where you could EASILY FOUND in google that it doesn't work.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Somebody needs to ban this clown.
> 
> He is a happy guy after all, accept your hair loss and move on, it will be your destiny anyways. Don't come here with Snake oil products where you could EASILY FOUND in google that it doesn't work.


 I am a happy person in generally and dont need ppl like you accusing me of being something im not. People have different reactions to their hair loss and I have been dealing with mine for the past 3 years and *I know crying about it online wouldnt make it any better but add more stress to what Im already going thru* If I did stress over and cry over the fact that I am losing hair? what kind of positive results would I get?! NONE at all..... 

*Im not selling you any products nor persuading you to try any. Im just stating what I am experiencing and the effects.* 

It seems like your a negative person who trolls on people online who doesnt react the *RIGHT WAY*, which is being sad, depressed, and miserable. You seem to judge me without even knowing me.....pathetic..... Just because I have a different reaction to hair loss.......doesnt mean you can be a jerk about it.

Let me tell you about myself. I am a senior pre-med student attending Univ. of Cincinnati with a double major (B.S in Biology and B.A in Chemistry). I want to go to med school to become a dermatologist and specialize in hair restoration. 

*You can also add me on facebook and see for yourself..... add me Bryan Nguyen(Kawaii)*

I will personally send you pictures of my "balding area" on my head to show you. BUT im sure you have other things to worry about then do some research on a young lad like me  :Smile:  But the choice is yours...... I WILL make time for you to prove you your wrong and I will *expect an APOLOGY* from you once this is all over  :Smile:

----------


## Maradona

> I am a happy person in generally and dont need ppl like you accusing me of being something im not. People have different reactions to their hair loss and I have been dealing with mine for the past 3 years and *I know crying about it online wouldnt make it any better but add more stress to what Im already going thru* If I did stress over and cry over the fact that I am losing hair? what kind of positive results would I get?! NONE at all..... 
> 
> *Im not selling you any products nor persuading you to try any. Im just stating what I am experiencing and the effects.* 
> 
> It seems like your a negative person who trolls on people online who doesnt react the *RIGHT WAY*, which is being sad, depressed, and miserable. You seem to judge me without even knowing me.....pathetic..... Just because I have a different reaction to hair loss.......doesnt mean you can be a jerk about it.
> 
> Let me tell you about myself. I am a senior pre-med student attending Univ. of Cincinnati with a double major (B.S in Biology and B.A in Chemistry). I want to go to med school to become a dermatologist and specialize in hair restoration. 
> 
> *You can also add me on facebook and see for yourself..... add me Bryan Nguyen(Kawaii)*
> ...


 I apologize. You have convinced me, welcome to the hair loss forum. 

I wish i could take the same attitude as you. 

I've seen 1000 snake oilers but apparently you are the exception no sarcasm intended.

 :Smile:

----------


## Tracy C

> Well I wanted to get your guys' opinion on Nuhair by enlarging the text.


 Nuhair is a scam.

----------


## melwou7245

Hi KawaiI,

You shouldnt be offended by what people say because this is a forum; meaning people give their opinions based on personal experience and/or research. Currently the biggest topics are based on cloning and surgery, so when somebody goes and starts a topic about how their pretty boy status expired  :Frown:  (patent pending) but then fills it with their wonderful experience with a herbal cure in vivid, yet exact details, people will rightly call bullshit. 

So a few pointers for future reference:

1.)Learn to type in proper English and unlearn the ENGRISH. I find it extremely hard to believe that someone whos living in the US with two degrees under their belt and hoping to study medicine would have such terrible grammar. READING ur TYPIN gives evry1 a HEADACHE.  

2.)B.Sc in Biology and a B.A. in Chemistry? And you were going bald before you started using NuHair?! What a fateful coincidence! You would be an ideal professional to deliver regular input on this forum if it wasnt for the fact that you were lying your ass off. When you get your Masters in Economics, are you going to help us to sneak money out of Nigeria?

3.)You have a facebook profile as proof? Golly gee, those things are indeed impossible to fake. Or not. Kudos for sticking around and putting a little effort in credibility though. But its not working.

4.)Cut back on the smileys. The only people who could convince me theyre so happy to warrant so many smiley faces is the guy who discovers a cheap and definitive cure for baldness and the Easter Bunny. However if I ever met either one in real life Id shoot them before they got within stabbing distance. Why? Because neither of them EXIST.

Tell you what  if youre willing to post your before & after pictures showing your results (clearly showing your face) as well as a picture of you holding one of your degrees with your name on it in your left hand and clutching a fruit in the other, Ill do the same.

Otherwise, move it along Billy Mays.

----------


## fab

> Somebody needs to ban this clown..


 I knew oOKawaiiOo wasn't a salesman, or if it was, a sneaky one. Cos I searched for his nickname 'oOKawaiiOo' on the search and found other posts he had wrote.

But yeah this products Nuhair whatever is bullshit, what worked for yu is Propecia. The side effects sometimes can go away, it wasn't cos of this Nuhair.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Nuhair is a scam.


 Really?  :Frown:  Ive just started my 2nd month on it and I will say im losing more hair than before. Ive noticed most of the hair that are falling out were thicker hair. 

Im what im afraid of is that the fact propecia isnt working for me anymore. Im starting to get my drive back ever since Ive started nuhair *and ive noticed more hair lost in the shower* 

I have started to feel helpless and depressed about it.......

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Hi KawaiI,
> 
> You shouldnt be offended by what people say because this is a forum; meaning people give their opinions based on personal experience and/or research. Currently the biggest topics are based on cloning and surgery, so when somebody goes and starts a topic about how their pretty boy status expired  (patent pending) but then fills it with their wonderful experience with a herbal cure in vivid, yet exact details, people will rightly call bullshit. 
> 
> So a few pointers for future reference:
> 
> 1.)Learn to type in proper English and unlearn the ENGRISH. I find it extremely hard to believe that someone whos living in the US with two degrees under their belt and hoping to study medicine would have such terrible grammar. READING ur TYPIN gives evry1 a HEADACHE.  
> 
> 2.)B.Sc in Biology and a B.A. in Chemistry? And you were going bald before you started using NuHair?! What a fateful coincidence! You would be an ideal professional to deliver regular input on this forum if it wasnt for the fact that you were lying your ass off. When you get your Masters in Economics, are you going to help us to sneak money out of Nigeria?
> ...


 
1) Thanks for understanding but I dont proof read my posts and* English is my worst SUBJECT*. Ironically, I was born in the US. So if there is a typo in my post, oops, sorry I didnt choose to correct it. 

2) I kinda knew my fate of baldness was coming because I would always look at my dad, uncles, and grandpa at their hair and Ive noticed they didnt have much hair. The question was When is balding is going to happen to me. That question was answer at the age of 21 (3 years ago). 

3) Add me and you will see im not lying to anyone.

4) Like I said before, Im a generally happy person and it gave me the option to use them. Im a kid at heart and have a baby face. People think I look 16 (on my good days after I shave and style my hair). Good characteristic, but once they see the balding at the back of my head, they will know my true age  :Frown: 

5) You got it... posting pictures now.... Remember I only got a B.S in Bio at the moment, and now going back to get my B.A in chemistry. Graduating this winter of 2012  :Smile: 

Sorry for the late post, Ive been busy with school.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Yeah, well, maybe you will now be actually forced to develop a personality and other traits and not just rely on your *GENETIC LUCK*. I don't see how you pay 80$ per 30 pills. 30 pills of 5mg fin cost about 15$ where I live.


 Im trying to find a receipt of my purchase of propecia at the pharmacy. Once I find it, ill post the picture/receipt online. Ive been considering taking the generic propecia just for the cost; Its like $30. I live in the U.S by the way.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Yeah, well, maybe you will now be actually forced to develop a personality and other traits and not just rely on your *GENETIC LUCK*. I don't see how you pay 80$ per 30 pills. 30 pills of 5mg fin cost about 15$ where I live.


 Here is my reciept for this month 30-pills of Propecia. Its really expensive, and like Ive said before, I am considering going to get the generic version just to save money. 

I blanked out some of the picture because it contain my address and phone number.

----------


## Tracy C

> Really?  ...


 Really.

Sorry.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> I knew oOKawaiiOo wasn't a salesman, or if it was, a sneaky one. Cos I searched for his nickname 'oOKawaiiOo' on the search and found other posts he had wrote.
> 
> But yeah this products Nuhair whatever is bullshit, what worked for yu is Propecia. The side effects sometimes can go away, it wasn't cos of this Nuhair.


 Thank you for believing me I will admit I was over on the positive side on hair loss and used too much smiley. Sorry but Im naturally a happy person, sometimes a kid. I love to laugh and smile.


Tracy [the lady who post on this thread with the picture of a cartoon girl with orange hair] had also said it was a scam. SIGH. I just got my 2nd month of supple of Nuhair yesterday and feel reluctance to take it.......Well since I paid for it, I might as well take it just for the heck of it.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> Really.
> 
> Sorry.


 Sigh....  :Frown:

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

Here are the pictures

This is May of 2011. I starting to take propecia in August of 2009. This is a picture of the vortex of my head after 2 months of disuse of propecia. 

There is a picture of my degree for those who still think I am lying about this whole thread. Im currently still in school getting my B.A in Chemistry.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

*This is 4 months of disuse of Propecia.* Picture taken in July-2011

Noticed the vortex had lost hair density  :Frown:  I was also noticing receding thinning at the hairline.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

*Most recent pictures.....taken today!*

This is 11th month getting back on propecia since 9th month getting back on propecia. Just started Nuhair a month ago. 

The vortex has lost a great deal of density since May 2011.

----------


## Tracy C

> SIGH. I just got my 2nd month of supple of Nuhair yesterday and feel reluctance to take it.......Well since I paid for it, I might as well take it just for the heck of it.


 It is basically just a multi-vitamin similar to typical "Hair, Skin & Nails" multi-vitamin products - only the price is higher.






> [the lady who post on this thread with the picture of a cartoon girl with orange hair]


 The funny thing is that cartoon actually does look a lot like me.

----------


## oOKawaiiOo

> It is basically just a multi-vitamin similar to typical "Hair, Skin & Nails" multi-vitamin products - only the price is higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that cartoon actually does look a lot like me.


 I only pay $25 for 60xpills of Hair growth, 60xpills of DHT blocker (saw palmetto), and extra strength thinning hair serum (which I dont use, because it make my hair look wet)

I thought it was worth the try...... Ive seen some good review on this product.... but then again.... it could have been a snakeoil saleman  :Frown:

----------

